# Greenhouse Seeds



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone ordered any of their strains?


----------



## americankangaroo2525 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh Yea... as a matter of fact i have an order in transit shipped on 4/12 from seed boutique. waiting..waiting... Got to be patient!!! LOL.
:hubba:  :ignore: :holysheep:


----------



## americankangaroo2525 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oops, almost forgot... I have Greenhouse White Widow and greenhouse Strawberry Haze coming soon...LOL


----------



## smitty750 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have the Lemon Skunk.  **** is sick


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

I have heard good things about them so you should be ok. Take care and be safe.


----------

